
The Observatory of Economic Complexity - joubert
http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/
======
atlih
I really like the concept. The makers might want to reconsider the resource-
hog on this one. My 300mbit connection and Mac Pro with 64GB Ram can barely
handle navigating this.

